# Need advice to stop lights dimming



## dragonsoldier (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey i was wondering if i did something wrong. I have 95 civic that i have done the big 3 upgrade to with all 0awg wiring by knu and a dcpower 180amp alternator and a xspower D5100r. the main draw is from one zuki spl mono powering one treo ssx. on bass heavy notes it dimms down but it does return back. i was wondering if i should get the small xspower 1200 battery or bigger. thanks for any help


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I have zuki amp as well but not the spl model. And they are power hungry amps. By pushing 1 12" Morel sub and 4 ch zuki amp my lights dim but not to crazy.
My alternator from factory is 160 amp. And oem battery. But than again I'm not looking for spl sound system.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Cap your headlights.


----------



## dragonsoldier (Feb 19, 2011)

how do i cap the headlights?


----------



## LuckyDerDer (Feb 21, 2012)

id say upgrade the battery under your hood


----------



## adamtwo4 (Jan 8, 2012)

Most high output alternators put out less amperage at idle than stock alternators. What engine RPM are you seeing the dimming?


----------



## dragonsoldier (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a bigger battery under the hood but my rpm gauge does not work in my car. We are currently trying to trouble shoot that but I can park it and play MJ all day at high volume but when I switch to dubstep same volume that's when I get the dimming


----------



## rsfaze (Sep 29, 2009)

You need to either use a DMM or hook up a voltage readout so that you have an idea of what is going on during those deep notes.


----------



## scott88 (Mar 24, 2012)

Have you got a capacitor for your mono? I know mine stopped after I put a 1 farad cap into 400rms alpine mono amp running two kicker 12s. And I know a mate that 1 farad wasn't enough to stop dimming but 4 farad was. He has 2 monos and 4 12s though!
Good luck!


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

Alot of people say that a capacitor isnt any good, but I had a 93 Acura Integra with a red top batt, and a HO alt with 4ga supply, and I was running an old school Autotek Mean Machine 99, on two 1000 rms tens, and a USA US Acoustics 4080, and had some dimming issues.I had a 1farad Stinger cap, and tried that,it helped a bit, but still had issues, so I bought a 6farad cap,and that was all that I needed, by AlumPro.Reason for a cap, was due to a space issue(very little).Thought about another batt, but the cap was so much smaller, and worked just fine for my needs.A small batt like the Kinetick 600 would be ideal as well.I have heard that most hondas have an issue with the alt cutting off at times dropping the voltage.I read it on this forum at one time,and Keep Hope Alive created a bypass for the issue.Look that up, that may be all you need to do rather than spending more money on a battery/cap,verses a toggle switch, and some time wiring.


----------



## dragonsoldier (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the replies but I just went ahead and bought some batteries. Thanks agains


----------

